# cant bring up bio



## charlie12 (Aug 20, 2010)

i have an fujitsu siemens amilo notebook Li3710 and ive bee trying to over clock it but i cant even bring up the bio i don't know if it even has one never doe anything like this before but ive read all the stuff so i have a pretty good idea on how to do it but the problem is i cant bring the bio up at the start
ive tried f1-f12 and del and even ctrl alt del things like that what people say are the most commonly used ways to bring it up


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When the PC boots there should be instructions (very quick) to boot to the Bios. 
Note that OEM units have very limited Bios adjustments to prevent OC'ing.


----------



## charlie12 (Aug 20, 2010)

Tyree said:


> When the PC boots there should be instructions (very quick) to boot to the Bios.
> Note that OEM units have very limited Bios adjustments to prevent OC'ing.


thanks


----------



## charlie12 (Aug 20, 2010)

it didnt work! mainly cause it say f2 fr setup and i knew this already but it doesnt give you bios it gives you the system restore stuff and what you want to start you computer with
it does tell e what my cpu is etc but i cant go down to it ... because it wont allow me to


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC's lock/limit the Bios to prevent OC'ing to insure against damage to their lower quality parts.


----------

